# Southwest MN



## Kiriath (Aug 25, 2002)

I wonder if there's any Southwest MN players here n.n

I bloody doubt it =P

Kiriath the Internet Wanderer


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Aug 25, 2002)

How SW?  I'm a NW Iowan myself


----------



## Kiriath (Aug 26, 2002)

*How far?*

Marshall? Lyon County?

Kiri


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm game   Spencer, iowa  PM me if you would like to get something possibly going?


----------



## Kiriath (Aug 29, 2002)

*Erm..*

Hmm.

Apparently you have to be a Community Supporter and Pay Groovy Greenie Stuff to PM?

Mm...

Isn't Marshall a little bit far from Spencer, at that? c.c

Kiri, already ..uh.. something..


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Aug 29, 2002)

2 hours?  I think?  I'm going with a PbEM in Greyhawk starts Oct 1st your welcome in on that if you wish.  PM Valmur _ Dwur AT msn dot com  Of course omit spaces and add in correct symbols but you knew that


----------



## Kiriath (Sep 6, 2002)

*Greyhawk*

....What IS Greyhawk? n.^

Kiri


----------

